# The one sports centre - Aberdeen set on fire :(



## danielonline10 (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/Article.aspx/2120224 

http://www.eveningexpress.co.uk/Article.aspx/2124227

Such a shame.


----------



## V70 (Feb 12, 2011)

Unfortunately the same end to a lot of places like this. If the owners aren't prepared to spend money on properly securing them (i.e steel shuttering) or employing decent security to keep check on the place, it's not surprising someone eventually torches it for a kick.


----------



## krela (Feb 12, 2011)

The cynics amongst us (including me) would suggest that in many cases this is exactly the reason why landowners *don't* secure the buildings properly... it makes it much easier for them to get change of use and planning permission if pre-existing structures become unusable or unfit for purpose.


----------



## V70 (Feb 12, 2011)

Now you mention it, that makes perfect sense. I can think of many places where the owners would likely take that option.. 

I'm not sure how the law stands here, however I've been under the impression that all land and building owners have a "duty of care" to stop folk injuring themselves on property owned by them, even if they are there unlawfully?


----------



## Zotez (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty sure thats why Denbigh got torched.


----------

